# Dangerous dog in Biddenham *upsetting pics*



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Im sure some of you may of seen this posted across fb but seeing as there is a bigger dog community here i thought id post it,
Seems there are two idiots allowing their what seems to be a pit/staffy type dog (as if these breeds needed more bad press) to attack peoples dogs.
Someones dog was attacked, and these people have seem to encouraged their dog to do so, didnt accept any responsibility and havent been seen since, the little spaniel has been to the vets and seems to be back on the road to recovory.
If you spot these people, keep your dog away and report these b:censor:rds!

****this has not been posted to start a debate about staffies ect ok  ****


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

WTF?? That poor little spaniel.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I haven't got anything to say to that


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I've seen it on facebook but not the story behind it. but from the pictures he looks to be trying to pull his dog off.. but why is somebody taking pictures instead of helping their dog? 
if your dog is getting attacked you don't pull your camera out


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I find it odd that pictures were taken. 

Poor cav


----------



## nicky2732 (Jan 3, 2013)

the two guys in the woolly hats were helping the woman and the guy and his girlfriend didnt have the dog on a lead (the pitbull) the woman took pics as the man would not give her any details of were he lived.


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

nicky2732 said:


> the two guys in the woolly hats were helping the woman and the guy and his girlfriend didnt have the dog on a lead (the pitbull) the woman took pics as the man would not give her any details of were he lived.


That sounds more believable...

Silly dog owners, gives everyone a bad name.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Dunno what to say to this, apart from if it was my dog and they refused to give me their details I would have had to beaten the :censor: out them...


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

well I for one wouldn't dare take photo's of the dog's owners! would you! I'm sorry but it seems some sort of sick set up, surely if that is a punnishable offense then all you need to do is produce those photo's to the police not post them all over the internet. I'd imagine that the person who took the pictures could have a nasty visit in the night, not something I'd be brave or stupid enough to do. Another thing if it was my dog that was attacked I would be in pieces certainly not thinking enough to stand there, get my camera out and film the attack, those pictures weren't taken after they were taken during, what owner wouldn't be fighting for their dogs life instead of taking the time to photo an attack.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

nicky2732 said:


> the two guys in the woolly hats were helping the woman and the guy and his girlfriend didnt have the dog on a lead (the pitbull) the woman took pics as the man would not give her any details of were he lived.


 This just doesn't add up... so mid attack she was asking for details? He wouldn't give them.. sui she started taking photos rather than trying to help her dog. The whole situation just sounds weird to me. I don't know, it might just be me being distrusting. The pictures look awful either way. But surely if you were going to take pictures you'd do it as they were leaving once you knew your dog was safe? Something just doesn't ring true, I don't know whether they were using the dog as a bait dog, or if it was a genuine attack, but the photos make me really cautious.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

The dog doesnt belong to anyone in the pics, he belongs to a woman, im not sure why pics where taken, 
we dont know how long this fight went on for, when details were refused to be given maybe she decided to start taking pics?
If that was my dog, id do all i could to get that bloody dog of and the idsmashed all those mens faces in with a pole


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think it was a deliberately set up attack, intended to be photographed but the photos were intended for some sort of sick fighting dog group/whatever and never intended to be on facebook or where ever they are. All of those in the pictures, if that sort of thing is a police offense, will now or should be questioned and prosecuted.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

How seriously do the police take dog attacks though? When my dog was attacked they just gave the owner of the other dog a warning. It wasn't near fatal, but was a vet job.


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

sick w:censor:s if that was my dog it wouldnt be the only thing needing serious treatment,my partner looked at this and is crying.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

violence only breeds more violence and its probably the reaction the people are hoping for, use the law to get the owner's prosecuted and the dogs removed and sorry put to sleep if they can't be retrained.


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Do we really need these pictures on here ??? They look to me as though they were taken without regard to any dog and I just hope the police and RSPCA have been informed about this :-( I would love to get my hands on the scum


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

annsimpson1 said:


> I think it was a deliberately set up attack, intended to be photographed but the photos were intended for some sort of sick fighting dog group/whatever and never intended to be on facebook or where ever they are


There's photos on Facebook of the spaniel recovering along with the supposed owners plea to find the people. The post, which I can only presume is the original, says that the guy gave false details and that's why she's airing them - as both a caution and to see if somebody can give her legit details of the people involved. I'm thinking these were taken as evidence?

To me, it doesn't look like anybody is helping the dog. In the second and fourth pic, it looks like it'd be somewhat simple to grab the dog and scoop it up, giving the staffy a jab on the bonce.

Edit:
On the Facebook post " The owner took the pictures as the other guys stepped on to help her after she herself was bitten.

She thought her dog was going to die and tool the pictures in order to gain evidence to bring a prosecution and find the owner of this aggressive dog."


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> There's photos on Facebook of the spaniel recovering along with the supposed owners plea to find the people. The post, which I can only presume is the original, says that the guy gave false details and that's why she's airing them - as both a caution and to see if somebody can give her legit details of the people involved. I'm thinking these were taken as evidence?
> 
> To me, it doesn't look like anybody is helping the dog. In the second and fourth pic, it looks like it'd be somewhat simple to grab the dog and scoop it up, giving the staffy a jab on the bonce.
> 
> ...


LinkY?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> To me, it doesn't look like anybody is helping the dog. In the second and fourth pic, it looks like it'd be somewhat simple to grab the dog and scoop it up, giving the staffy a jab on the bonce.



now look at the first picture. it isn't actually the first picture but the last picture - unless of course the lad went home and washed his pants. So if it would be that easy to pick the dog up, why has he managed to get covered in mud?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

The pics are dodge no sane owner would or should be a situation to take pics when that's going on straight after maybe not whilst ur dogs being mauled my misses had a pit attack (nothing bad ) my bulldog years ago and she had to separate the dogs the other owner did nothing she's not even 8 stone if I was there I can honestly say she would have had to get me off the owner I can understand accidents happen but there's no excuse for not trying to stop it ASAP especially if its your dog that's off a lead starting it


----------



## nicky2732 (Jan 3, 2013)

Esarosa said:


> This just doesn't add up... so mid attack she was asking for details? He wouldn't give them.. sui she started taking photos rather than trying to help her dog. The whole situation just sounds weird to me. I don't know, it might just be me being distrusting. The pictures look awful either way. But surely if you were going to take pictures you'd do it as they were leaving once you knew your dog was safe? Something just doesn't ring true, I don't know whether they were using the dog as a bait dog, or if it was a genuine attack, but the photos make me really cautious.


just saying what was said ..... don't shoot the messenger, this is nowt to do with me i agree i have dogs myself and would have defended them to the end, tis why i always carry a pocket knife with me :whip:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I also gotta say he shouldn't be trying to pull his dog off it won't let go like that I'd say he should have give his dog a boot in the ribs not ideal but better then it killing another dog


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

I agree the last thing on your mind would be getting your camera out for some snaps.:gasp:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

nicky2732 said:


> just saying what was said ..... don't shoot the messenger, this is nowt to do with me i agree i have dogs myself and would have defended them to the end,* tis why i always carry a pocket knife with me* :whip:


Rape alarm. Scares the hell out of them and they let go, worked for me anyways.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and less chance of you getting arrested.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

why if people care about their dog, whatever the breed, don't they muzzle it if its likely to bite/attack another dog or worse a child. Surely the mild discomfort/annoyance of wearing one is better than having to have your animal put to sleep.


----------



## TillyTortoise (Dec 19, 2011)

It doesn't look like anyone is helping the dog to me.. a firm kick to the ribs and the attacking dog would have yelped and let go.. didn't the female owner have legs?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I also question why the hell someone would start taking photos if their dog was being attacked. Whether you were bitten or not, surely you'd do everything you could to save your dog. If it was one of my dogs being attacked, the Stafford would have been leaving that park dead!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What worried me was the photo of the guy pulling the dog off when it clearly had the spaniel's hindleg in its mouth and wasn't going to let go! and it looked like the other guy had hold of the front end, it looked like the poor spaniel was being pulled apart!


----------



## Dasha (Jan 22, 2010)

Its all being shared without the whole story.
Two dogs a staff and a spaniel were both off lead a fight broke out no proof of who started it, most people will obviously presume the staff however spaniel can be just as bad.
Owners tried to break them apart, couldn't, two others tried to help, owner of spaniel then resigns herself that spaniel will die so takes pictures of the fight rather than trying harder to separate for evidence to do the staffs owner over.
In truth neither dog was under control, police wont do anything over a dog on dog attack, now claiming its all the staffs fault with no proof.

However if your dog was being attacked why take photos?

Information all from a friend of mine connected to the owner (not saying which dog).


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Whatever happened I still wouldn't ever think about getting my camera out while my dog was probably dieing. I'm one of those people who probably wouldn't think of using a camera if I had a car accident untill after I'd got home and it was to late, I'd be in tears and pulling my hair out. After the other dog had been pulled off I'd be picking up what was left of mine and finding the nearest vet if still alive or making my very upset way home, perhaps I'm different to others.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Dog owner took pictures of her King Charles Spaniel being mauled by pitbull and posted them on Facebook in a bid to catch attacker's owners | Mail Online


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I am only seeing one picture on this thread?


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I found the owner of the attacked dogs facebook which gives the story from her POV - https://www.facebook.com/mafalda.clewlow

But....i have to ask too, if the 2 guys in Wooly hats were helping her dog, when she was taking photos, how come they seem to be standing back.... not doing much at all? 

And why isn't more being done by the other owner to get their staffy/pit off? They don't seem to be trying THAT hard..


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I've a staffy and was walking him when another staffy and he had a set to. Trust me once they get in the zone they are really hard to get out of it. They were latched on to each other and we're not letting go. I tried smacking them and kicking them, more out of panic than anything else, but once their adrenalin is up they just don't feel the pain. They're fighting dogs after all they have very high pain threshold. Best thing you can do is try and hold them still so they can't rag about wait till they let go and have their leads back on so as soon as they let go you can keep them apart. It really shook me up as I never thought my dog had it in him to fight like that and now he is muzzled whenever we go out and rarely off the lead unless we are in a big field and no other dogs are about. 

This guys dog might not of ever attacked another dog like that if it has and he still let it out off the lead he does need punishing.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Jamiioo said:


> I found the owner of the attacked dogs facebook which gives the story from her POV - https://www.facebook.com/mafalda.clewlow
> 
> But....i have to ask too, if the 2 guys in Wooly hats were helping her dog, when she was taking photos, how come they seem to be standing back.... not doing much at all?
> 
> And why isn't more being done by the other owner to get their staffy/pit off? They don't seem to be trying THAT hard..


it's a photo how hard do you want them to try in a still?
although the mud on his jogging bottoms shows he put more effort in


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

call me old fashioned but to me there are certain breeds that have it in them, however freindly to bite or attack, my old jackies for example were as freindly as any but I'd not expect them to sit still in a field of rats or rabbits. Alsations, Dobermans, Rotties, staffs, even jackies and other similar dogs were I beleive bred for a purpose orriginally and I don't think you can outbreed that instinct, it is always there in the distance. A bit like expecting a greyhound not to chase a hare or a hound not to react should something jump up in front of it, its not the dogs fault but owners of them should be aware of those possible traits. Responsible ones train their dogs so well that they can control them should the need arise but not all owners are like that and many assume that because their dog is a gentle animal around them it will always be like that in all situations. It shouldn't take an incident to realize that either a muzzle or staying clear of possible situations is needed. My cousin has a high rated agility blue merle collie however it always wears a muzzle when new people or dogs come to the house as however obedient it is in the ring it can't be trusted in some situations. Its never actually bitten but has never been given the chance its attitude was enough to make my cousin be careful.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I had two staffs growing up they had a few fights as they got older being the same sex , even being under 16 years old as much as there going for it I always managed to get em apart It took a kick pull buy I had to do it a few times the last thing u wanna use is your hand and lose a finger from a strangers dog my dogs fights were bad enough they needed a few stitches most the time as I grow up it was rare but as they reached about ten they started fighting all the time


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Andy said:


> I've a staffy and was walking him when another staffy and he had a set to. Trust me once they get in the zone they are really hard to get out of it. They were latched on to each other and we're not letting go. I tried smacking them and kicking them, more out of panic than anything else, but once their adrenalin is up they just don't feel the pain. They're fighting dogs after all they have very high pain threshold. Best thing you can do is try and hold them still so they can't rag about wait till they let go and have their leads back on so as soon as they let go you can keep them apart. It really shook me up as I never thought my dog had it in him to fight like that and now he is muzzled whenever we go out and rarely off the lead unless we are in a big field and no other dogs are about.
> 
> This guys dog might not of ever attacked another dog like that if it has and he still let it out off the lead he does need punishing.


This is exactly the point I was about to make, from my point of view that Staff is latched onto the other dog and is not letting go, they aren't blurred pictures from movement. Just imagine some people in that situation who have never been in the middle of a dog scrap before and one person has already been bitten, they could be absolutely terrified and have no idea what to do. I would definitely consider taking photo evidence if the situation called for it! Or maybe that's just me...


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Had this poop up on my news feed on face book, its the story from the staffys owner of what happened. He claims the other dog barked at his dog and his dog slipped out its coller and ran over to it (he said he keeps his onlead as it doesnt like other males) and a fight started with both dogs biting each other and the owner and passer by started hitting his dog and he put his hands in his dogs mouth and got him off then offered to pay vets bill but other owner wanted to go threw insurance and he panicked as he didnt have any and gave fales details. The dog has now been put down as well. 


https://www.facebook.com/notes/steff-novell/enzo-two-sides-to-every-story/10152647522635632


----------

